# Sewage Ejector Install Cost?



## Rotorooter1277

I recently replaced a Zoeller sewage ejector pump in a customer's basement. The essential swap-out-only parts were the ejector pump and a coupling to reconnect the vent after it was cut. 
I pulled out the old pump, vacuumed the pit, installed the new pump, and tested it to ensure everything was good.
Charged customer $850.00 for parts and labour.
The customer acted as if I had just asked for the deed to their home. He couldn't believe the price at thought it was outrageous.
What do you guys charge for a basic ejector swamp? Do you think my price is too high? I've researched other plumbers in my area, and I'm on the low end of the pricing spectrum unless someone has the work done by a handyman.
What do you think?


----------



## Eric3950

I would be about 1000, it would include a new check and shut off if there isnt a shut off already. Usualy a new lid for another 200 if its rotted


----------



## waterwiz

Pumps ain't cheap... It's a solid price. Did you give the customer a price before you started? Over 499 requires a contract. Usually when I give up front pricing the customer doesn't get sticker shock when I hand them the bill.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

My price is 1450.00 which includes a new lid, pump and ball and check and whatever else is required for the job. I am flat rate so I give a price up front.


----------



## suzie

Its more than fair


----------



## Rotorooter1277

I didn't give the price upfront on this one, only because it was a referrel from a family friend. My mistake was that I knew my price was extremely fair and usually is so therefore I thought he would somehow see the same. 
He's now priced out the pump at a local plumbing supply house and is asking for money off. What do you usually tell people when they ask for money off a more then fair price?


----------



## plbgbiz

I tell them no.

Did you invoice T&M itemized with a markup on the material?


----------



## waterwiz

If you didn't sign a contract he can screw you good. If he's already paid I wouldn't give him back money. You may have to use this job as a learning experience. It really sucks that you already gave him a good deal at a more than fair price. I've been in this type of situation myself and to make it go away I ended up giving money off the job. Just in the future remember that a contract will save you from this headache.


----------



## Copper face

Your price is fair you live you learn for next time I have been there done that myself .you could always put the old pump back in for them if you still have it lol


----------



## Chandog

I charge 1400 and it's not enough. If the tank is full of sewage. I would probably charge them 800 more. Just because we're plumbers doesn't mean we can't charge more for dealing with people's ****.


----------



## Casey'sHI

Im in CT, just replaced a Liberty sewage ejector pump and charged $700. I didnt have to replace anything besides the pump and the customer sucked all the s**t out of the tank so it wasnt all that bad. He was very happy with the price. Anybody tha would complain about the price you charge doesnt understand everything that goes into being a plumber or the yearly costs to maintain a business


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Casey'sHI said:


> Im in CT, just replaced a Liberty sewage ejector pump and charged $700. I didnt have to replace anything besides the pump and the customer sucked all the s**t out of the tank so it wasnt all that bad. He was very happy with the price. Anybody tha would complain about the price you charge doesnt understand everything that goes into being a plumber or the yearly costs to maintain a business


I get at least $2500.00 for that..if not more..


----------



## GAN

Casey'sHI said:


> Im in CT, just replaced a Liberty sewage ejector pump and charged $700. I didnt have to replace anything besides the pump and the customer sucked all the s**t out of the tank so it wasnt all that bad. He was very happy with the price. Anybody tha would complain about the price you charge doesnt understand everything that goes into being a plumber or the yearly costs to maintain a business



Am I missing something........Wheres your intro?????????


----------



## ruddiger

That price sounds more than fair. Many homeowners have no clue what things cost and just look at the total cost of the job with no consideration as to what that job entails. Encounter them all the time. They think that the discount I get from my supplier should be their discount too, and that my labor rate should be dictated by them. The safest way to weed out cheapskate is to give them a cost before you do anything.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Rotorooter1277 said:


> I didn't give the price upfront on this one, only because it was a referrel from a family friend. My mistake was that I knew my price was extremely fair and usually is so therefore I thought he would somehow see the same.
> He's now priced out the pump at a local plumbing supply house and is asking for money off. What do you usually tell people when they ask for money off a more then fair price?


in polite terms fk off.... this customer being a friend of someone you know, expected it for free..so either give a few bucks to keep the peace or stick to your price and take what it does to a friendship..either way it should be the last thing you do for that idiot...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

GAN said:


> Am I missing something........Wheres your intro?????????


yeah he just popped up in the middle of this thread and got proper response..lol


----------



## mccmech

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> in polite terms fk off.... this customer being a friend of someone you know, expected it for free..so either give a few bucks to keep the peace or stick to your price and take what it does to a friendship..either way it should be the last thing you do for that idiot...


Well, given that this thread is from 2013, I think he's past that decision.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

mccmech said:


> Well, given that this thread is from 2013, I think he's past that decision.


LOL..I responded to the post from casey..didnt even see it was to a 3 year old post..dam I musta needed more coffee before...


----------



## ken53

Tracy W. said:


> Your price is FANTASTIC! Our pump needs replacement, and we were quoted $2,800!! That customer of yours who complained about paying $850 is NUTS! I wish you could replace our pump!!


good bye
That price was nearly eight years old.
You can't be able to read. If you could you'd know, this sight is also only for plumbers.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Tracy W. said:


> Your price is FANTASTIC! Our pump needs replacement, and we were quoted $2,800!! That customer of yours who complained about paying $850 is NUTS! I wish you could replace our pump!!


go print a copy of this old thread and show it to the plumber that quoted you....and then try and find someone to work for you..lmao...


----------

